# New Canon EOS Utility - 12.2.0



## pierceography (Oct 11, 2012)

Mac users pay attention! Canon released their promised EOS Utility update which fixes the problems with using the utility for tethered shooting, or anything else really.

I've verified that version 12.2.0 allows me to remotely control my 5Dm3 and 7D. I updated my lens profiles on both cameras as well.

Just in time too... I'm about to leave for vacation and didn't have profiles for the 2x teleconverter I just picked up last week. 

** Edit: This issue affected users of OS X 10.7.5 and 10.8.x -- I've verified the update works on 10.7.5 **


----------



## pwp (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Pierceography...hooray! This has been professionally embarrassing! EOS Utility 2.11.4 with OSX 10.7.5 & 5DIII was appallingly unstable. 
I'm going to test 12.2.0 right now... 

-PW


----------



## pwp (Oct 11, 2012)

Update...Shooting a job on MBP OSX 10.7.5 _right now_ with 12.2.0. 
It's 100% stable, something I have not experienced since I got the 5D3.

Good! Thanks Canon, better late than never. 

-PW


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 11, 2012)

Finally! Thanks for posting the update.
Hope that also works for the 1DX.

Well.... off to canon.com to download. Cheers


----------



## wopbv4 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi,

I downloaded EOS 2.12.0, running on Mac 10.7.5 . 

Connected 1DX with *RJ-45* cable and it WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!

I have complained many many times with the folks at Canon, without any real help.

Thank God that this release solves the problem

Hope this informs

Ben


----------

